# Necron Phaeron, Nemesor Zahnderkh and vargard obyron conversion



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

*Necron Army inc Phaeron, Nemesor Zahnderkh and vargard obyron conversion*

Right havent posted for a while so time to get back into it. ok so my necron army is coming on nice. i didnt like the overlord model as it looked like he was moving faster than an initiative 2 should move ( if that makes sense). so ive stood him up thankyou finecast also i had built him as normal and the staff of light bent all other the place hate you finecast. i love the fluff for zahnderkh and obyron just the idea of an old half crazed necron being looked after by a silent combat beast just appealed to me so i have converted obryon from the storm lord and zahnderkh from Trazyn. what do you all think

Phaeron









Obyron









Zahnderkh









all 3









i will be painting these up soon


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice looking weapon swaps and conversions man.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

I was thinking of how to do an obyron conversion, and then i got looking at my imotekh still chilling in his blister.. you beat me to it, very nice I like it! cant wait to see the paint.


----------



## Killystar Gul Dakka (Mar 20, 2011)

I'd picked up Trazyn for the Zahndrekh conversion as well, nice to see I wasn't the only one with this in mind...Truth be told though, until you mentioned using Imoketh as the base model for Obyron, that thought had never crossed my mind. I was afraid I would have to settle with the Overlord Model. 

All of these conversions look more than great. I won't go so far as to ask you where you picked up all of your extra bits. But from what you've purchased already, what kits are the most "bit-worthy"? I was thinking the Lychguard box would be good with all of the Stave and Scythe tops...but aside from that, any tips?


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

I bought 2 boxes of lichguard which had all the spare bits in the sets have a crazy amount of spares


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Not bad mate. Not bad at all.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Decent conversions although the painting job has a way to go to pay for all the hard work converting said models.


----------



## wide_ocean (Dec 14, 2011)

Like your conversions. 
Hate your punctuation.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

I like how you and I did the exact same Obyron conversion. I need to redo the blade on mine though, as now I have appropriate warscythe blades.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

almost finished my first necron warriors ive stood them up so they arent squatting what do you think?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

thats one good camera you got there.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> thats one good camera you got there.


Not sure what you mean by that so I had a look at some of your pics an you have a good camera too


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

You need to tilt their heads forward to suit. You can pack the back of their neck out with a small ball of green stuff. So they're not looking at the sky.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Liking the zombie feeling coming from your warriors, I for one like the blank skyward gaze they have.

Mind you its completely opposite to the intentional and personality driven necrons posing I am trying to model, but the whole zombie stance does work with the current fluff.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

ive changed the pics and my colour scheme


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

painted some immortals what do you think?

































also how the heck do i change the thread name??


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

your master said:


> also how the heck do i change the thread name??


You'll have to report the thread and write what you'd like the thread title to be changed to because a Moderator will have to do it for you.

Nice work on the Immortals too


----------



## Lord-Ja'coby (Feb 26, 2012)

nice conversion work mate


----------

